# Tatoo's anyone ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

HY1502-COMBO TATTOO DC POWER SUPPLY with FOOTPEDAL and CLIP CORD	
Quantity: 1+ 5+
Price: $69.95	$39.95
0-15V/0-2A Digital DC Power Supply

http://www.omnitronelectronics.net/phpstore/html/HY-1502-0-15V0-2A-Digital-DC-Power-Supply-1564.html


----------

